# Hunting in Harvey



## bonedog43 (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm going to be a first time pheasant hunter in harvry next weekend. Just wanted to know how the birds are there and what to expect! Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

There are birds all over the majority of ND this year... find the right cover and you'll find birds...

Please note though that internet scouting on this site is frowned upon as a general rule, so please understand that if you want specifics we ask that people PM you.

Regards,

Ryan


----------

